# snorkel 2000 sportsman



## smokedawg (Mar 6, 2011)

im snorkeling my 2000 500 its already got the belt box snorkled. im wondering if all thats left is the crankcase and airbox or what?? any and all tips and info will be greaty appreciated thanks


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

VENT LINES!!!!!! is a must. they got me one time. snorkle all of them to the pod.


----------



## Sportsman500 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Pictures*

Hey can u put up some pics i got the same quad and im looking for ideas for the snorkeling of mine :worthless:


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

dont forget your belt


----------

